# MX Leader off to the races



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, just the training races, our real calendar doesn't start until Good Friday, it's still pretty cold and snowy. Have been racing the leader in our training series the last few weeks and have to say I really do notice the stiffness in the bottom bracket area as compared to my old Corsa model, it really barrels up the little hills when you reef on it. After 3 weeks the bike has been through some serious rain and snow storms, so it's no longer pristine, but is a rock solid bike and the extra weight is not getting me down at this point, we'll see how it keeps up in the big hills. So far it has sprinted to a thrid place in a field sprint, but managed to miss a key break today, it needs to pay better attention.

My friends are flabbergasted that I would buy a new bike even heavier than the Corsa. I love making people pick it up in the parking lot. It looks bad to the bone with the Mavic Cosmic Carbone wheels and a good spattering of spring mud, what a great machine, you can just feel the quality in your hands going down the road.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

here's a picture of the action


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*crap grey weather, brown fields, rain,flat road*

you are doing that bike justice. mmm looks like Flanders. I'm sure your bike is quite happy.


----------

